# saw this posting today for gear



## mickems (Apr 8, 2015)

https://baltimore.craigslist.org/spo/4969819045.htmlhttp://baltimore.craigslist.org/spo/4969819045.html


this is bold. I thought I would share it.


----------



## curtisvill (Apr 8, 2015)

Stupid is as stupid does.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Apr 8, 2015)

I'm moving to Baltimore...


----------



## Redrum1327 (Apr 8, 2015)

Thats Hulk Labs an Eroids source its prolly just oil thats why that havent got popped yet


----------



## Ezskanken (Apr 8, 2015)

That's funny.  I've actaully seen that lab.  That's as good as a reseller getting caught on YouTube pushing gear lol!


----------



## wabbitt (Apr 9, 2015)

Seems legit  :32 (1):


----------



## snake (Apr 9, 2015)

Any chance LE is casting a net for some easy pinches?


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Apr 9, 2015)

i hope they take paypal! my last source maxed out my cc , still waiting on my pac


----------



## event462 (Apr 9, 2015)

Can I pay with a personal check?


----------



## Beefcake (Apr 9, 2015)

See what they'll trade for it?  I have an old lawnmower, weedwacker, etc.


----------



## Paolos (Apr 9, 2015)

Unreal would like to think it's a joke but you never know. Wonder if he will let me pay in advance
BC I hate debt.


----------



## bsw5 (Apr 9, 2015)

That is some funny shit. I bet some dumb **** will try to by it.


----------



## stonetag (Apr 10, 2015)

bsw5 said:


> That is some funny shit. I bet some dumb **** will try to by it.



Guaranfukinteed!!


----------



## ccpro (Apr 11, 2015)

Probably a sting, they're  are some pretty dumb bros out there!


----------



## ToolSteel (Apr 12, 2015)

Would they really bother trying to sting some random guy though... They're more interested in distributors. My vote it's just some straight gso being peddled by a numbskull.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 12, 2015)

ToolSteel said:


> Would they really bother trying to sting some random guy though... They're more interested in distributors. My vote it's just some straight gso being peddled by a numbskull.


Most likely yeah its a scam. But the cops will bust a user to try and turn them rat.


----------



## conan (Apr 12, 2015)

Test Tren and Clen all for $1.00!  That's a hell of a deal.


----------



## RSVet84 (Apr 21, 2015)

WTF!!! There is only 2 things I see happening.....1. YOU GET ROBBED  2. YOU GET LOCKED UP


----------

